# Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України > Методичні поради >  Нерабочие ссылки и неактуальные сообщения раздела "Методичні поради"

## Danon

http://ifolder.ru/9838074
"Метелики" плюс

----------


## Danon

http://ifolder.ru/9849770
"Мама киця" плюс

----------


## Danon

минус "Мама кицька"
http://ifolder.ru/9849989

----------


## Danon

http://ifolder.ru/9850228
"Ми маленькі козачата" плюс

----------


## Danon

http://ifolder.ru/9850397
"Ми маленькі козачата" минус

----------


## Elen2

Девочки! Здравствуйте! Наш сад ( Украина ,Теплодар , Одесская обл),во всяком случае 80 % сотрудников работает на русском языке,поэтому и  у меня  материалов на украинском мало.Но вот эту   книгу "Посадові  інструкції для праціників дошкільних закладів" меня просили  отксерить,это единственная инструкция , где не написано ,что мы несем ответственность за жизнь и здоровье детей.Согласитесь, довольно -таки трудно отвечать за здоровье ребенка,когда ты  находишься за инструментом. И еще одна книжка "Музичне виховання у дошкільному закладі" (збірник методичних матеріалів).Я отксерила  оглавление,прочитайте.Там и диагностика , и планирование ,и даже распределение обязанностей на занятии (муз.рук - воспитатель).Если кого-то заинтересует ,я отсканирую.Напишите в личку.
[IMG]http://*********ru/2140898m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2142946m.jpg[/IMG]
посадові інструкції.rar.html

----------


## Elen2

Девочки, отсканировала наконец-то книжку "Музичне виховання у дошкільному навчальному закладі"(функции муз .рука и восп-ля на занятиях, таблицы  с диагностикой ,как правильно ее проводить и многое другое.)
[IMG]http://*********ru/2134754m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2135778m.jpg[/IMG]
музичне виховання у дошкільному навч.закладічасть 1.rar

часть №2 Музичне виховання.rar.html

----------


## Elen2

Девочки - это сборник"Подорож до країни гра" збірник мовних музично- ритмічних занять для дітей 3-4 років.У меня есть еще второй сборник- для 5-6 років "Подорож чарівним лісом",его завтра - послезавтра отсканирую.


Збірник мовних музично-ритмічних занять 3-4 років.rar.html

----------


## лирикбест

сегодня со вторым музруком разбирали программу, пришли к выводам:
1. Она мало чем отличается от "Малятко", просто здесь больше уделено внимания слушанию и меньше акцент на подготовке к утренникам.
2.У детей вплоть до средних групп нет акцента на том, чтобы у них хорошо все получалось - движения, пение, синхронность, то есть все то, над чем мы обычно бьемся, как рыба об лед. Главное, что праздники делаются именно для детей, а не для родителей  ( об этом в программе говорится конкретно), поэтому самое важное, чтобы все, что делается,нравилось детям.Это им должно быть весело в первую очередь.
3. В плане слушания не все новшества мы приняли. Категорически против того, чтобы во время слушания произведений дети подпевали и пританцовывали ( как того требует программа). В этом пункте разработчики прут против Кабалевского.
4. Самый трудный вопрос - давать задания на импровизацию в танцах и пении. А импровизации в программе очень много. Вплоть до привлечения детей к придумыванию и изготовлению реквизита, костюмов и пр. Ни у нас в области , ни в городе дискуссии по поводу программы пока ни к чему не привели. Все, что мы поняли - спасение утопающих - дело сами знаете чье.На конец месяца в городе запланировано заседание методобъединения музруков по этому поводу. Будем разбирать вместе.По поводу заданий на импровизацию - базы для этого нет никакой абсолютно - ее надо создавать с нуля.
Пример того, что сегодня пришло в наши головы:
1.Пусть дети представят себя капельками дождя и под заданную музыку придумают и исполнят свой танец.( свободный)  и аналогичные задания.
встречный вопрос - кто еще что может предложить?

----------


## Lena_Bond

Не поняла,что написано во второй и третьей колонке. Но в общем ,очень хорошо!!![/QUOTE]



Друга колонка - це змістова лінія. Наприклад, сфера "Культура" складається з змістових ліній "космос", "жива та нежива природа". А третя колонка - це лінії розвитку, їх умовні позначки "ф" - фізичний, "е-ц" емційно-ціннісний, "к" - креативний...
Я забула вказати, що приклад мого плану для молошого дошкільного віку (2 молодша група) . Доречі, зараз за новою програмою у нас методист вимагає називати групи молодшого дошкільного віку (1 та 2 молодша і середня) і старшого дошкільнгого віку (старша). 
Стосовно музикування - я не планую його на кожне заняття. А якщо воно є, я просто додаю ще одну строку у таблиці.

----------


## Дивинская Мила

26_Ty_pomni.mp3

----------

Ніка (10.08.2016)

----------


## Galina-star

У меня точно такая же диагностика, с такими же критериями только ориентация страниц не книжная а альбомная, мне так удобней http://dump.ru/file/3540114 -это по старшой, но есть по всем.

----------


## Дивинская Мила

http://mp3sort.com/viewtopic.php?t=7947&start=0
такий чудовий сайт,перегляньте.

----------


## Дивинская Мила

http://********.ru
http://minusok.org.ua
подивіться і такі

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
********.ru

*Добавлено через 36 минут*
********.ru

*Добавлено через 38 минут*
не розумію чому друга ссилка не доходить

----------


## rolena

Колядки та щедрівки
http://www.uaua.info/content/articles/1417.html
http://www.uaget.com/page/68924


Колискові http://www.roditeli.com.ua/view/mamyni_kolyskovi
http://www.uaua.info/content/articles/1385.html
http://www.uaget.com/page/30230

----------


## Наташа5374

*Ж-л Палітра  * 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

dididi (10.07.2019), dzvinochok (22.10.2017), irysia (30.10.2017), ivano (22.10.2017), lolu66 (22.10.2017), Nezabudka157 (12.11.2017), nyusha0365 (09.02.2018), Валя Муза (07.01.2018), ЮЛилиана (21.10.2017)

----------


## Наташа5374

*Ж-л Джміль №3 2015*

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

dididi (10.07.2019), dzvinochok (22.10.2017), irysia (30.10.2017), ivano (22.10.2017), lolu66 (22.10.2017), nastiabar (08.06.2018), Natalia08 (14.01.2018), Nezabudka157 (12.11.2017), nyusha0365 (07.08.2018), Валя Муза (07.01.2018), Венерочка (13.11.2017), катя 98 (04.01.2018), ЮЛилиана (21.10.2017)

----------


## Наташа5374

*Ссылка на папку «Ж-л Вих-методист №9 2017»*

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

dzvinochok (22.10.2017), irysia (30.10.2017), ivano (22.10.2017), Nezabudka157 (12.11.2017), Валя Муза (07.01.2018), катя 98 (04.01.2018), ЮЛилиана (21.10.2017)

----------


## Наташа5374

*Ссылка на  «Ж-л ДНЗ №10 2016»*

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



*Ссылка на  «Журнал Дошкільне виховання №8 2017р»*

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

dididi (10.07.2019), dzvinochok (22.10.2017), ivano (22.10.2017), lolu66 (22.10.2017), Nezabudka157 (12.11.2017), nyusha0365 (07.08.2018), Валя Муза (07.01.2018), Венерочка (13.11.2017), катя 98 (04.01.2018)

----------


## Irinnka

Будь ласочка ,поділіться інформацією по Орфу,дуже потрібно.

----------


## Irinnka

*Світланочка*, Будь ласка поділіться інформацією по К.Орфу.Дуже потрібно.

----------


## Оlga@

«Поліфункціональний феномен музичного мистецтва у розвитку творчої особистості дитини-дошкільника» - так звучить тема яку намагаюсь опрацювати.. Допоможіть, можливо хтось зустрічав щось схоже.. Дякую!




> Слухання музики з використанняи цифрових технологій в ДНЗ  https://yadi.sk/d/Tlg9xAi6amV7m


Поновіть будь-ласка!! Дякую!

----------


## nastiabar

> Книжка по слуханню музики... Просто скарб :)
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Очень хочется увидеть материал... К великому сожалению нет возможности скачать с майл.ру.....

----------


## laratet

> Очень хочется увидеть материал...




** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

ina (13.06.2018), irinabondar2468 (05.02.2018), Irinnka (06.11.2020), na4a (10.12.2017), nastiabar (29.10.2017), PrinceAmur (30.05.2018), ИннаНичога (05.06.2018)

----------


## ЕВ

> Перед Паскою  наш садок показував методоб,єднання  на місто, старша група, ЯРМАРОК  МАЙСТРІВ (до Великодня). Тут багато музичного, дещо я брала з форуму, дякую ,дівчата! В кінці плакали навіть інспектори з управління освіти. 
> 
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CZ6h/fzG64WuaD -сценарій      
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2KgR/VpQVkhx4X             -музика[/url], фото ще викладу, дуже гарний банер на стіні, батьки зробили возик, колесе крутяться.


Здравствуйте! А можно перезалить на украинские файлообменники? Пожалуста

----------


## Anathema

Музичне виховання у дошкільному навчальному закладі: Збірник методичних матеріалів / Упор. І. А. Романюк
http://files.d-lan.dp.ua/download?fi...ab058#uploader

----------

Ksenka (29.11.2017), ИннаНичога (24.01.2018)

----------


## jkmuif

*Svetikovazp*, уважаемая Светлана.можно ли воспользоваться вашими наработками по планированию для всех возрастных групп по программе Дитина. У меня получился пробел в работе в1.5 года и все мое планирование было по .впрограмме "Я у світі" В сентябре вышла на работу все воспитатели нарабатывают материал по новой программе, т. к. грядет в следующим году фронтальная проверка. Хотелось бы, чтобы документация была в порядке поделитесь пожайлуста,т.к. я навичок на форуме для меня закрыты ссылки мне нужно открыть электронный адрес?

----------


## Nezabudka157

Дякую, Катя 98 ! Дуже цікавий материал.

----------


## Неля Литвинцева

*jkmuif*, здраствуйте,у меня такая же проблема как и у вас  и проверка уже через несколько дней.помогите и мне пожалуйста,если вам не трудно планирование по программе ,,Дитина,,.У меня сейчас сессия и я не успеваю работать и писать планы,спасибо!!!!!!!!

----------


## Татка_7878

Шановні колеги, прошу вашої допомоги у написанні плану роботи, а саме "Щоденник з підвищення рівня професійної компетентності", всі плани в мене є, а от із цим заморочка, не можу нічого придумати і поняття не маю, як він правильно має виглядати.. Допоможіть будь ласка

----------

Lena22 (21.05.2018)

----------


## dzvinochok

Дівчатка, відгукніться хто працює за цією програмою!

----------


## dzvinochok

> Музичне виховання у дошкільному навчальному закладі: Збірник методичних матеріалів / Упор. І. А. Романюк
> http://files.d-lan.dp.ua/download?fi...ab058#uploader


А можна поновити посилання? Дякую

----------


## dzvinochok

Дівчатка, за якого програмою по театру працюєте у садочку? Чи є у кого план гурткової роботи по театру? Поділіться, будь ласка.

----------


## Anathema

Будь-ласка."Музичне виховання"
http://files.d-lan.dp.ua/download?fi...ab058#uploader

----------

Лильчик (18.01.2018)

----------


## Марианна77777

Доброго дня... Потрібна дуже консультація "Рухливі ігри та сюрпризні моменти на святі"...Допоможіть будь ласка...

----------


## nika.nik.37

Дівчата, будь ласка, яка документація потрібна з гуртка по ХОРЕОГРАФІЇ? Дякую.




> Вибачаюсь, ось ритмічні диктанти


Дуже дякую, але тут КАЛЕНДАРНИЙ план ХОРЕОГРАФІЧНОЇ СТУДІЇ




> План гуртка по хореографии http://files.mail.ru/0DC2CB230BD34275A0037F54FDEAB582


Оновить будь ласка, пише-ПОМИЛКА.Дякую

----------


## nika.nik.37

> Перед Паскою  наш садок показував методоб,єднання  на місто, старша група, ЯРМАРОК  МАЙСТРІВ (до Великодня). Тут багато музичного, дещо я брала з форуму, дякую ,дівчата! В кінці плакали навіть інспектори з управління освіти. 
> 
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CZ6h/fzG64WuaD -сценарій      
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2KgR/VpQVkhx4X             -музика[/url], фото ще викладу, дуже гарний банер на стіні, батьки зробили возик, колесе крутяться.


Будь ласка, оновить ссилочки, дуже хочеться подивитись.

----------

маэстро87 (02.04.2018)

----------


## Romeoleg

Доброго дня! Поновіть будь-ласка посилання на папочку про інноваційні, сучасні, традиційні технології на муз заняттях.

----------

Мартын (23.01.2018), Наташа5374 (26.02.2018)

----------


## jkmuif

неля. здраствуйте. на форумі знайшла ссилку що до планування. Це у фейсбуці у групі Креативні музкерівники https://www.facebook.com/groups/1424378627606052/ Спасибі за поведомлення Танічке.

----------


## Світлана Антонова

Здравствуйте! Эти материлы  - музыка к логоритмике на сайте : http://files.mail.ru/DQDY4O еще существует ? Не могу скачать. Спасибо

----------


## sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net

> В конце октября провела открытое занятие по теме "Новые формы и методы работы"  моя коллега Ирина Михайловна составила и опубликовала в журнале "Музичний керівник" в 2015 році занятие « У пошуках гри, або А місіс Тиша проти…».Я взяла за основу это занятие. Также Огромная благодарность авторам упражнений которые я использовала в своем занятии.В основном они взяты на нашем форуме. Без вашей помощи ничего бы  не получилось.
> 
> 
> *КОНСПЕКТ ВІДКРИТОГО ЗАНЯТТЯ З МУЗИЧНОГО ВИХОВАННЯ
> ДЛЯ СТАРШИХ ДОШКІЛЬНИКІВ
> (за мотивами заняття музичного керівника І. Чамор,  ДНЗ № 25 «Дзвіночок» м.Бахмут, Донецька обл. « У пошуках гри, або А місіс Тиша проти…» журнал «Музичний керівник» 09.10.2015 р.) 
> *
> МЕТА. 
> Художньо-естетичний розвиток: 
> ...



Дуже цікаве і насичене заняття

----------

Dzvino4ok3 (09.02.2018), ИннаНичога (07.02.2018), Мартын (30.07.2018), Ніка (22.03.2018), Ната_ли (09.03.2018), Наташа5374 (10.02.2018), Ольгадайченко (19.04.2018)

----------


## Наталія а

> для всіх вікових груп


Можна, будь ласка, на інший обмінник :Tender:

----------


## Наташа5374

*




 Сообщение от Наталія а


Можна, будь ласка, на інший обмінник


Я СПРОБУЮ.ЧОМУСЬ НА ДРУГИХ ФАЙЛООБМІННИКАХ У МЕНЕ НЕ ВИХОДИТЬ.
*

----------


## Наташа5374

Постараюсь і скину в лічку. У мене не получається викладувати матеріали на других файлообмінниках.

----------


## Оlga@

[QUOTE=hrustjaa;5398826]мультімедія-логоритміка
https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...kk?usp=sharing[/QUO
Поновіть будь-ласка ссилочку!! дякую!

----------


## ИннаНичога

> Казка " Поросятко бруднуля" 
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6W1E/324NLkZGa





> Театр дядьок для всіх вікових груп
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CKuu/9KKUB9zWb





> Просканировала статьи из ж-ла МК №7 07 2012 года. Думаю,что многие статьи пригодятся для работы.
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4oJc/9ivQatdj7


Так би хотілось подивиться, може й пригодиться, та чогось mail.ru, спасибі нашим "помагаторам", не качає.....
mail.ru - ай-я-яй!
Інна

----------


## Наташа5374

1. http://files.d-lan.dp.ua/download?fi...385696d75ee8f4   - це ляльковий театр
2. http://files.d-lan.dp.ua/download?fi...ed36da2beff950  - поросятко-бруднуля
3. http://files.d-lan.dp.ua/download?fi...a7b316dfe537bc   - канування МК №7 2012

----------

dididi (07.07.2019), fotinia s (22.02.2018), Lapsik 061 (21.02.2018), Luisikbusik (27.11.2018), Notka Fa (14.02.2018), tanjika (18.03.2018), ИннаНичога (14.02.2018), Ирма 77 (22.02.2018), катя 98 (16.02.2018), Микас (17.02.2018), Олег Лекарь (26.02.2018), Танічка (30.06.2018)

----------


## Babsy

[IMG] [URL=http://perfetto-furniture.com/]


графік роботи

----------

ИннаНичога (06.06.2018)

----------


## Kolpachiha

А. Шевчук  "Дитяча хореографія"- https://drive.google.com/open?id=1eY...kaayLJEmP-OF1E

----------

Lapsik 061 (21.02.2018), lolu66 (21.02.2018), Борковская Н (22.02.2018), ИннаНичога (22.02.2018), катя 98 (21.02.2018), Наталія а (21.02.2018), Олег Лекарь (26.02.2018), Пономарёва Александра (21.02.2018)

----------


## Дивинская Мила

> методику викладання!


Ваша ссылка для скачивания: 
http://zfile.in.ua/download?file=09b...ac171c10f225cd

----------

lolu66 (21.02.2018), Soleigr (21.02.2018), zub-m (06.09.2018), Наталія а (21.02.2018), Пензева Людмила (04.07.2018), Херсон-75 (21.02.2018)

----------


## ih-lena

Шукаю пісні по програмі   " Іде весна весела"  та  "Встала весна"  І.Островерхого. Можливе підскажите в яких збірках є ці твори.

----------


## Lana.Sw

> *Валеологічні пісеньки-співанки* (З книги Л.Арсеневської)
> З них починаються всі музичні заняття. Нескладні, добрі тексти і мелодія, що складається зі звуків мажорної гами, підіймають настрій, задають позитивний тон до сприйняття навколишнього світу, покращують емоційний клімат на занятті, готують голос до співу. Також  в них можна включати елементи самомасажу, артикуляційної гімнастики, дихальної гімнастики та пальчикові вправи.
> На прикладі пісеньки «Доброго ранку!» ми з дітьми покажемо, як можна поєднати розспівування з самомасажем. А у співанці «Комунікативна» з’єднані  пальчикова і артикуляційна гімнастики. 
> 
>  Той же матеріал з рухами і нотами http://files.mail.ru/529B33CD2C3E4140AC5761CEF750AAF1


 :Tu:

----------

alla.kalinichenko (31.03.2018), ИннаНичога (23.04.2018), Пономарёва Александра (27.03.2018)

----------


## lfyfn

> 


Обновите, пожалуйста,ссылку

----------


## Ольгадайченко

> *Валеологічні пісеньки-співанки* (З книги Л.Арсеневської)


Дякую вам! Дуже цікавий матеріал! :Yes4:

----------


## Я ,Наталья!

Вот как я веду индивидуальную работу, может кому надо. красный - низкий уровень, желтый - средний, зеленый - высокий.
http://my-files.ru/6u5r2t,    http://my-files.ru/hojdr5,   http://my-files.ru/1p7d2u

----------

irinasher (09.05.2018), ИннаНичога (10.05.2018), катя 98 (11.05.2018), мира (16.05.2018), Пономарёва Александра (08.05.2018), ЮЛилиана (10.05.2018)

----------


## lfyfn

> *Валеологічні пісеньки-співанки* (З книги Л.Арсеневської)
> 
> Той же матеріал з рухами і нотами http://files.mail.ru/529B33CD2C3E4140AC5761CEF750AAF1


Ссылка не открывается(((

----------


## lfyfn

> *Алые паруса плюс* - http://files.mail.ru/M6DFGZ
> *Алые паруса минус* - http://files.mail.ru/FTG1U8
> 
> *Моль минус*  - http://files.mail.ru/4IL7PZ
> 
> *Тётя минус* -  http://files.mail.ru/PHN1EY


Обновите, пожалуйста, ссылки

----------


## Ірина Дзвіночок

> Книжка по слуханню музики... Просто скарб :)
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Доброго дня! Цікаво було б  подивитися! Всі в захваті! Чи можете прислати в лічку?

----------


## sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net

> Книжка по слуханню музики... Просто скарб :)
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Шкода, не можу побачити.....

----------


## Maria--

> Сообщение от zironjka6791  
> Книжка по слуханню музики... Просто скарб :)


Дуже хочеться побачити книжку, та чомусь не відкривається?

----------


## катя 98

Про документацию музрука тут! Нету индивид. работы в обязательной документации!!! 
https://dropmefiles.com/OIZmB

----------

Babsy (21.06.2018), ИннаНичога (21.06.2018), Олег Лекарь (20.06.2018), Эдита (21.06.2018)

----------


## Ната_ли

Велике прохання, в кого стаж роботи більше 8 років, як ви пишете план-схему муз.заняття?

----------


## Soleigr

> Книжка по слуханню музики... Просто скарб :)
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


НАЖАЛЬ МЕНІ ЧОМУСЬ ЩЕ НЕ ВІДКРИВАЄТЬСЯ((((((

----------


## mantos7

> календарний план пишу по даному перспективному, ось він  http://yadi.sk/d/oQi0cdTkAgT2f (закінчую жовтень)


большое спасибо !

----------

sunia67 (13.11.2019)

----------


## nyusha0365

Зайнялась оновленням картотеки музично-дидактичних ігор. Використала збірку "У СВІТІ МУЗИЧНИХ ІГОР" - І.М.Синяк, О.О.Самсонова (базовий компонент дошкільної освіти - нова редакція) .Це початок:http://files.d-lan.dp.ua/download?fi...6a6bb#uploader
Далі буде.

----------

#Ленуся (30.09.2018), Anechka_Rom (17.09.2018), Belynochka (13.08.2018), DELON 5 (02.09.2018), dididi (01.08.2018), dzvinochok (02.08.2018), fatinija (03.08.2018), Gala07 (17.09.2018), irinasher (06.08.2018), ivano (12.08.2018), julchonoc (03.08.2018), karap8 (01.08.2018), Kolpachiha (16.09.2018), laratet (02.08.2018), liybliana (19.08.2018), lolu66 (28.08.2018), Luisikbusik (19.11.2018), Maria-- (29.08.2018), milatam (21.09.2018), mria67mria67 (20.01.2021), natalia1508 (28.08.2018), Natysja12 (29.08.2018), Note (17.09.2018), Notka Fa (25.08.2018), Oksyyy (01.08.2018), Olga Beliaeva (31.08.2018), Olia Medvedeva (02.08.2018), Rita03 (02.08.2018), SANOCHKA (01.08.2018), Soleigr (06.08.2018), SVETOK35 (03.09.2018), Svetulka 48 (01.08.2018), Vanda (25.08.2018), viki57713 (05.09.2018), Іванка (22.08.2018), Аэлита2010 (17.09.2018), Венерочка (01.08.2018), гномик (02.08.2018), Елена Желновацкая (30.08.2019), Жоржетта (16.09.2018), зірка (01.08.2018), замбурская (28.08.2018), ИннаНичога (02.08.2018), Ирина 51 (02.09.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (02.08.2018), катя 98 (01.08.2018), квіточка (17.09.2018), Лильчик (01.08.2018), мира (24.08.2018), НАТА ЛИВ (01.08.2018), Ната_ли (01.08.2018), наталуся (22.08.2018), Нина28М (17.04.2019), Олег Лекарь (01.08.2018), Оленка ххх (01.08.2018), Ольгадайченко (06.08.2018), Осянечка (08.10.2018), Паганини (01.08.2018), Пономарёва Александра (22.08.2018), Світланочка (06.08.2018), Светланапр (09.08.2018), Танічка (01.08.2018), Татьяна муза (28.08.2018), хвостик (07.08.2018), Херсон-75 (23.08.2018), Эдита (02.08.2018), ЮЛилиана (01.08.2018), ЯЛЮБАВА (16.09.2018), Яна-78 (21.01.2019)

----------


## nyusha0365

Продовження - М-Д старша група:http://files.d-lan.dp.ua/download?fi...d77c3#uploader

----------

#Ленуся (30.09.2018), Anechka_Rom (17.09.2018), Babsy (23.08.2018), Belynochka (13.08.2018), dasha_bene (18.09.2018), DELON 5 (02.09.2018), dididi (16.09.2018), dzvinochok (02.08.2018), Gala07 (17.09.2018), irinasher (06.08.2018), ivano (12.08.2018), julchonoc (03.08.2018), Kolpachiha (16.09.2018), Lapsik 061 (22.08.2018), laratet (02.08.2018), liybliana (19.08.2018), Liydka (02.08.2018), lolu66 (28.08.2018), Luisikbusik (19.11.2018), Lyuda.K (22.08.2018), milatam (21.09.2018), nastiabar (30.08.2018), natalia1508 (28.08.2018), Natysja12 (29.08.2018), Note (17.09.2018), Oksyyy (02.08.2018), Olga Beliaeva (31.08.2018), Olia Medvedeva (02.08.2018), Rita03 (02.08.2018), SANOCHKA (04.08.2018), Soleigr (06.08.2018), SVETOK35 (03.09.2018), Svetulka 48 (07.08.2018), Vanda (25.08.2018), Іванка (16.09.2018), Аэлита2010 (17.09.2018), Венерочка (02.08.2018), гномик (02.08.2018), зірка (25.09.2018), замбурская (28.08.2018), ИннаНичога (02.08.2018), ирико (02.10.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (02.08.2018), катя 98 (02.08.2018), квіточка (17.09.2018), Кремень (12.01.2020), мира (24.08.2018), НАТА ЛИВ (22.08.2018), Ната_ли (07.08.2018), наталуся (22.08.2018), Олег Лекарь (02.08.2018), Оленка ххх (02.08.2018), Ольгадайченко (06.08.2018), Пономарёва Александра (02.08.2018), Світланочка (06.08.2018), Светланапр (09.08.2018), Танічка (01.08.2018), Татьяна муза (28.08.2018), хвостик (07.08.2018), Херсон-75 (23.08.2018), Эдита (02.08.2018), ЮЛилиана (04.08.2018), ЯЛЮБАВА (16.09.2018)

----------


## nyusha0365

М-Д старша група - частина 3 : http://files.d-lan.dp.ua/download?fi...b3cd4#uploader

----------

#Ленуся (30.09.2018), Anechka_Rom (17.09.2018), Babsy (23.08.2018), Belynochka (13.08.2018), DELON 5 (02.09.2018), dididi (16.09.2018), dzvinochok (07.08.2018), Gala07 (17.09.2018), ivano (12.08.2018), julchonoc (29.08.2018), Kolpachiha (16.09.2018), Lapsik 061 (22.08.2018), laratet (12.08.2018), liybliana (19.08.2018), lolu66 (28.08.2018), Luisikbusik (19.11.2018), Lyuda.K (22.08.2018), milatam (21.09.2018), nastiabar (30.08.2018), natalia1508 (28.08.2018), Natysja12 (29.08.2018), Note (17.09.2018), Notka Fa (25.08.2018), Oksyyy (22.08.2018), Olga Beliaeva (31.08.2018), Olia Medvedeva (16.09.2018), Rita03 (16.09.2018), SANOCHKA (26.08.2018), SVETOK35 (03.09.2018), Svetulka 48 (07.08.2018), Vanda (25.08.2018), Аэлита2010 (17.09.2018), гномик (28.08.2018), зірка (25.09.2018), замбурская (28.08.2018), ИннаНичога (22.08.2018), ирико (02.10.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (22.08.2018), катя 98 (12.08.2018), квіточка (17.09.2018), мира (24.08.2018), надежда владимировна (25.09.2018), НАТА ЛИВ (22.08.2018), Ната_ли (07.08.2018), Олег Лекарь (10.08.2018), Пономарёва Александра (22.08.2018), Світланочка (23.08.2018), Светланапр (09.08.2018), Танічка (22.08.2018), Татьяна муза (28.08.2018), хвостик (08.08.2018), Херсон-75 (23.08.2018), Эдита (04.09.2018), ЮЛилиана (15.08.2018), ЯЛЮБАВА (16.09.2018)

----------


## nyusha0365

Дівчата , М-Д ігри старша група - частина 4 заключна.
Починаю робити середню. http://files.d-lan.dp.ua/download?fi...2f0d6#uploader

----------

#Ленуся (30.09.2018), Anechka_Rom (17.09.2018), Babsy (23.08.2018), DELON 5 (02.09.2018), dididi (22.08.2018), dzvinochok (22.08.2018), ivano (28.08.2018), julchonoc (29.08.2018), Kolpachiha (23.08.2018), Lapsik 061 (22.08.2018), laratet (29.08.2018), lolu66 (28.08.2018), Lyuda.K (22.08.2018), milatam (21.09.2018), nastiabar (30.08.2018), natalia1508 (28.08.2018), Natysja12 (29.08.2018), Note (17.09.2018), Notka Fa (25.08.2018), Oksyyy (22.08.2018), Olga Beliaeva (31.08.2018), Olia Medvedeva (16.09.2018), Rita03 (16.09.2018), SANOCHKA (26.08.2018), SVETOK35 (03.09.2018), Svetulka 48 (22.08.2018), Vanda (25.08.2018), Аэлита2010 (17.09.2018), гномик (28.08.2018), замбурская (28.08.2018), ИннаНичога (22.08.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (22.08.2018), Ирина1310 (09.02.2020), катя 98 (22.08.2018), квіточка (23.08.2018), мира (24.08.2018), НАТА ЛИВ (22.08.2018), Ната_ли (22.08.2018), наталуся (22.08.2018), Олег Лекарь (22.08.2018), Пономарёва Александра (22.08.2018), Світланочка (23.08.2018), Светланапр (28.08.2018), Танічка (22.08.2018), Татьяна муза (28.08.2018), Херсон-75 (23.08.2018), Эдита (04.09.2018), ЮЛилиана (22.08.2018)

----------


## nyusha0365

Середня група М-Д  1ч.: http://files.d-lan.dp.ua/download?fi...7412d#uploader

----------

Anechka_Rom (17.09.2018), DELON 5 (02.09.2018), dididi (16.09.2018), ivano (28.08.2018), julchonoc (29.08.2018), Kolpachiha (16.09.2018), laratet (29.08.2018), lolu66 (28.08.2018), milatam (21.09.2018), nastiabar (30.08.2018), natalia1508 (28.08.2018), Natysja12 (29.08.2018), Note (17.09.2018), Notka Fa (17.09.2018), Olga Beliaeva (31.08.2018), Olia Medvedeva (16.09.2018), Rita03 (16.09.2018), SANOCHKA (10.09.2018), Stashynj (19.09.2018), SVETOK35 (03.09.2018), Svetulka 48 (31.08.2018), Аэлита2010 (17.09.2018), гномик (28.08.2018), замбурская (28.08.2018), ИннаНичога (28.08.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (28.08.2018), катя 98 (30.08.2018), маина ивановна (28.08.2018), мира (28.08.2018), Ната_ли (28.08.2018), Олег Лекарь (28.08.2018), Олена911 (28.08.2018), Полечка (23.01.2019), Пономарёва Александра (28.08.2018), Світланочка (29.08.2018), Светланапр (28.08.2018), словяночка (29.08.2018), Танічка (28.08.2018), Татьяна муза (28.08.2018), Херсон-75 (28.08.2018), Эдита (04.09.2018), ЮЛилиана (28.08.2018), ЯЛЮБАВА (16.09.2018)

----------


## nyusha0365

Дівчата, пролдовжую середню М-Д ігри: ч.2 - http://files.d-lan.dp.ua/download?fi...bbe47#uploader

----------

Anechka_Rom (17.09.2018), dasha_bene (18.09.2018), dzvinochok (16.09.2018), fotinia s (17.09.2018), julchonoc (17.09.2018), Kolpachiha (17.09.2018), laratet (21.09.2018), lolu66 (16.09.2018), milatam (21.09.2018), Note (18.09.2018), Notka Fa (17.09.2018), Stashynj (19.09.2018), SVETOK35 (21.09.2018), Аэлита2010 (17.09.2018), зірка (21.09.2018), ИннаНичога (17.09.2018), Ира79 (17.09.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (17.09.2018), катя 98 (16.09.2018), наталуся (19.09.2018), Олег Лекарь (16.09.2018), Пономарёва Александра (17.09.2018), Світланочка (17.09.2018), Танічка (18.09.2018), Эдита (17.09.2018), ЯЛЮБАВА (16.09.2018)

----------


## ina

Ігри з форуму  оформила так :  4 р.ж https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Kuxr/Y2uKH9V8B

----------

dididi (27.05.2019), larusya_ (18.01.2019), moderm (04.08.2019), mria67mria67 (11.02.2020), muzik (23.10.2018), nataleo (02.02.2019), OksanaOks (18.06.2019), zub-m (26.09.2018), вуерхуша оля (28.03.2019), ирико (02.10.2018), Ирма 77 (26.01.2019), Котик230580 (11.01.2019), Лариса12 (19.09.2019), любба (17.04.2020), Ната_ли (09.10.2018), Наташа5374 (14.01.2020), Олег Лекарь (29.09.2018), Пономарёва Александра (26.09.2018), Склярова (29.08.2019), Тасятка (19.02.2019)

----------


## ina

5 р.ж https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Lugn/Ma83ZxQMo

----------

dididi (27.05.2019), moderm (04.08.2019), mria67mria67 (11.02.2020), tafa (09.03.2019), zub-m (26.09.2018), ирико (02.10.2018), Ирма 77 (26.01.2019), Котик230580 (11.01.2019), любба (17.04.2020), Ната_ли (09.10.2018), Нина28М (17.04.2019), нонна (09.07.2019), Олег Лекарь (29.09.2018), Пономарёва Александра (26.09.2018), Склярова (29.08.2019)

----------


## ina

6 р.ж https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5fM1/xxdhx9HW9

----------

dididi (27.05.2019), moderm (04.08.2019), mria67mria67 (11.02.2020), muzik (23.10.2018), zub-m (26.09.2018), Ирма 77 (26.01.2019), Котик230580 (11.01.2019), любба (17.04.2020), Ната_ли (09.10.2018), Нина28М (17.04.2019), нонна (09.07.2019), Олег Лекарь (29.09.2018), Пономарёва Александра (26.09.2018), Склярова (29.08.2019)

----------


## fotinia s

НЕ ЗНАЮ , КУДИ МОЖНА ВИСТАВИТИ -  ЗБІРКА  " НАЙКРАЩІ МУЗИЧНІ ІГРИ" СПОДІВАЮСЯ, ЩО СТАНЕ В НАГОДІ
http://files.d-lan.dp.ua/download?fi...451f9#uploader

----------

annitta.viktoriy (01.02.2019), dididi (07.07.2019), dzvinochok (03.02.2019), ivano (04.02.2019), tasha44 (02.02.2019), замбурская (10.03.2019), Ирма 77 (15.02.2019), Лесюнька (20.03.2019), маина ивановна (02.02.2019), Марахотина (04.02.2019), мира (12.02.2019), Ната_ли (02.02.2019), Наталія а (05.02.2019), Пензева Людмила (20.03.2019)

----------


## fotinia s

Ваша ссылка для скачивания: 
http://files.d-lan.dp.ua/download?fi...136a4b76df8337

Т. И. СУВОРОВА "ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНАЯ РИТМИКА" Ч. 1

----------

dididi (07.07.2019), ina (10.03.2019), marina-moroz (13.03.2019), nyusha0365 (09.03.2019), Бароблюшок (04.03.2019), Елена Медведь (05.06.2019), замбурская (10.03.2019)

----------


## fotinia s

Ваша ссылка для скачивания: 
http://files.d-lan.dp.ua/download?fi...46512c8b1d3d96

Т. И. СУВОРОВА "ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНАЯ РИТМИКА" Ч. 2

----------

dididi (07.07.2019), ina (10.03.2019), lolu66 (08.03.2019), marina-moroz (13.03.2019), nyusha0365 (09.03.2019), Бароблюшок (04.03.2019), замбурская (10.03.2019)

----------


## fotinia s

http://files.d-lan.dp.ua/download?fi...445b8#uploader

      Т.И. СУВОРОВА "ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНАЯ РИТМИКА" Ч. 3

----------

dididi (07.07.2019), ina (10.03.2019), lolu66 (08.03.2019), nyusha0365 (09.03.2019), Бароблюшок (08.03.2019)

----------


## fotinia s

http://files.d-lan.dp.ua/download?fi...d235d#uploader

Т. И. СУВОРОВА "ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНАЯ РИТМИКА" Ч. 4

----------

dididi (07.07.2019), ina (10.03.2019), nyusha0365 (09.03.2019), Бароблюшок (08.03.2019)

----------


## fotinia s

http://files.d-lan.dp.ua/download?fi...0d401#uploader

Т.И. СУВОРОВА "ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНАЯ РИТМИКА" Ч. 5

----------

dididi (07.07.2019), ina (10.03.2019), lolu66 (08.03.2019), nyusha0365 (09.03.2019), Бароблюшок (08.03.2019)

----------


## fotinia s

http://files.d-lan.dp.ua/download?fi...fb587#uploader

Т.И. СУВОРОВА "ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНАЯ РИТМИКА" Ч. 6

----------

dididi (07.07.2019), ina (10.03.2019), lolu66 (08.03.2019), nyusha0365 (09.03.2019), Бароблюшок (08.03.2019)

----------


## fotinia s

http://files.d-lan.dp.ua/download?fi...fd9ae#uploader  ЦІКАВА І КОРИСНА КНИГА. НА ЖАЛЬ, РОСІЙСЬКОЮ - "ТАНЦЫ, УПРАЖНЕНИЯ ДЛЯ КРАСИВОГО ДВИЖЕНИЯ"

----------


## fotinia s

http://files.d-lan.dp.ua/download?fi...d1feb#uploader

 Збірка пісень М. Ведмедері "Калина" (ноти)

----------

camilla (14.06.2019), ivano (02.05.2019), Natysja12 (01.05.2019), Валя Муза (30.04.2019), Марильяна (05.06.2019)

----------


## fotinia s

http://files.d-lan.dp.ua/download?fi...699cf#uploader

Збірка "Пісні сучасних укр. авторів" (ноти) - Попатенко, Філіпенко, Дремлюга та ін.

----------

camilla (14.06.2019), ivano (02.05.2019), kri (07.05.2019), Natysja12 (04.05.2019), Валя Муза (04.07.2019), Марильяна (05.06.2019), Полечка (25.06.2019), Яна-78 (03.06.2019)

----------


## Olia Medvedeva

> «Використання конструктора LEGO
> в музично-дидактичних іграх »


Ми теж в цьому році працювали з теми Конструювання з LEGO. Ось ігри дидактичні з LEGO (поєднала зі знайомими іграми) 
https://files.dp.ua/XcDB6yk3Cm

----------

Ирма 77 (03.05.2020), Калинка Малинка1 (21.05.2020), словяночка (22.05.2020)

----------

